# اعمال منجور الالمنيوم



## architect one (29 يوليو 2008)

اعمال الالمنيوم

النوافذ وابواب الالمنيوم بكافة انواعها :
المادة -1- المواد المستخدمة :
-	تصنع مقاطع الألمنيوم من الألمنيوم المشكل بالبثق /السحب/ وتكون بسماكة لا تقل عن 1.2 مم.
-	يجب أن يكون سحب (Extrude) بروفيلات الألمنيوم دقيقا. 
-	يجب أن تكون المقاطع(البروفيلات) المستعملة مستوية تماما خالية من أي اعوجاج أو التواء لاأثر فيها للخدوش أو العيوب.
-	تكون المقاطع من سبيكة الالمنيوم المطابقة للمواصفات العالمية الألمانية أو سبيكة الالمنيوم طراز (6063-T5 ) المطابقة للمواصفات القياسية السورية.
-	يجب ألا تقل نسبة الألمنيوم في سبيكة الالمنيوم المستعملة للسحب عن 99 % .
-	الخصائص الميكانيكية :
-	لا تقل مقاومة الشد لمقاطع الالمنيوم عن 145 نيوتن / ملمتر مربع .
-	لا يقل اجهاد الخضوع لمقاطع الالمنيوم عن 105 نيوتن / ملمتر مربع .
- لا تقل نسبة الاستطالة لمقاطع الالمنيوم عن 8 بالمائة .
-	يكون الألمنيوم من النوع المغطى بطبقة الأكسيد(أنودايز) بسماكة (22-18) ميكرون وطبقا للمواصفة المحلية أو أية مواصفة عالمية.
-	تكون ألوان سطوح الألمنيوم كما هو وارد في المخططات والتفصيلات التنفيذية للمشروع المنيوم 
-	تكون مقاطع الالمنيوم المستخدمة من النوع الضيق وتكون السكك من النوع العادي وتكون الملابن ذات كشف يغطي مناطق الاتصال بين الملابن الرخامية و الطينة .
-	يقدم المتعهد دراسة كاملة بالمقياس المناسب عن الألمنيوم الذي سيتم استخدامه من حيث النوعية و الأكسدة والغلفنة والطلاء والتغطية وطرق التثبيت والجمع والتركيب والإكسسوارات والملحقات اللازمة والنشرات الفنية (الكاتالوكات) ويعتمد نظام متكامل لأشغال الألمنيوم يقدمه المتعهد للجهة الدارسة لأخذ الموافقة عليه، ويكون مطابقا لأحد المواصفات المحلية أو العالمية.
-	تكون الصفائح بالأبعاد والسماكات المحددة في المخططات, يقدم العارض للإدارة عينات من هذه الصفائح لأخذ الموافقة عليها قبل إعداد الطلبيات . 
-	تكون أكسدة الصفائح بسماكة تتراوح بين (18-22) ميكرون.


اللوازم المعدنية والاكسسوارات وأدوات الجمع:
-	القبضات والمسكات : وتكون من نفس لون الألمنيوم المركب وتكون من أجود الأنواع ومتوافقة مع النظام المستخدم .
-	الدقورة : وتركب في الوسط لتثبيت النافذة السحاب من الداخل. 
-	البكرات : لتدحرج الدر فات السحاب طبقا للنظام المستخدم وتكون من أجود الأنواع بحيث لا تهترىء بسهولة أو تؤثر على تآكل السكك، وتكون من أجود الصناعات العالمية. 
-	الفراشي : تكون من الموهير ومن أجود الأنواع العالمية. 
- زوايا التجميع والأوتاد ومرابط الزوايا من أجود الأنواع ومتوافقة مع الألمنيوم المستخدم.
-	الأقفال : تكون من أجود الأنواع من الصناعات المتخصصة ومن شركات معروفة ، ويقدم مع كل قفل ثلاثة مفاتيح.
-	كاوتشوك سد الثقوب : في أطراف مقاطع البروفيلات وأماكن البراغي منعا لدخول الهواء أو لصدور أي صوت عنها ويكون من اجود الانواع .
-	ضفدع في أعلى أو أسفل أو على جانب كل نافذة قلاب. 
-	ساعدان لكل نافذة لتثبيته عند الفتح على زاوية معينة، بالنسبة لنوافذ القلاب أو الفتح الجانبي. 
-	دفاش هيدروليكي لضمان إغلاق الباب بلطف الجوانات و حابسات الزجاج : وتكون من الكاوتشوك النيوبرين وقد تكون بشكل حرف U أو غيره وذلك حسب المقاطع و النظام المستخدم بحيث تحيط بالألواح الزجاجية داخل البروفيل ,وتكون مرنة وتتوافق مع النظام المستخدم بشكل أساسي مانعة للتسرب .
-	المفصلات: وتكون من الألمنيوم وهي قابلة للتعيير ويتم تثبيتها بواسطة البراغي بحيث يثبت الوجه الخارجي لجناح المفصلة مع الإطار وتكون متوازية مع سطح التفريز ولا تبرز عنه , وتحتاج الأبواب والنوافذ التي تزن 30 كغ إلى مفصلتين بينما تحتاج الأبواب والنوافذ التي تزن أكثر من30 كغ إلى ثلاث مفصلات , كما أن الأبواب والنوافذ التي يزيد ارتفاعها عن 225سم يجب أن تثبت بثلاث مفصلات بغض النظر عن الوزن , وتكون براغي التثبيت من معدن غير قابل للصدأ .
-	الأسافين والبراغي ومثبتات الإطارات : لتثبيت الإطارات أو الزجاج وتكون من معدن غير قابل للصدأ وتكون متوافقة مع النظام المستخدم.
-	عازل الفواصل (الماستيك) لسد الفراغات: يكون الماستيك المستخدم لسد الفراغات التي قد تكون بين الالمنيوم و الاكساءات الجانبية من انواع الماستيك المخصصة لذلك أي الماستيك الذي يلصق على الالمنيوم و المادة المجاورة (الحجر أو الرخام) ويتم الاطلاع على النماذج المقدمة و التنفيذ بموجب تعليمات الشركة الصانعة .
-	شبكة التدعيم و التقوية : تستخدم مقاطع معدنية محققة لمواصفات الاعمال المعدنية لتدعيم الواجهات المستمرة في الاماكن التي تحددها التفصيلات و المخططات المقدمة من قبل الجهة الدارسة و المنفذة للمشروع .
المادة -2- التنفيذ و التركيب :
-	يجب أن يكون التصنيع والتركيب في غاية الدقة ولا يمكن أن يكون بمستوى الأشغال العادية بشكل من الأشكال . إذ يجب أن تقدم أشغال الألمنيوم من قبل مختص معتمد, خبرته عالية في تصنيع وتجميع وتركيب أفضل النوعيات ويتوجب عليه أن يقدم شهادة خبرة موثقة للإدارة وللمشرفين.
-	يجب استخدام العدد الكافي من العمال المهرة والمدربين ولديهم الخبرة العملية بأصول المصنعية الضرورية والإلمام بالمتطلبات والأساليب المطلوبة لإنجاز العمل على أكمل وجه , كما يجب أن يكون مشرفو المقاول في الموقع على دراية بالمواصفات المرجعية للأعمال ولديهم الخبرة في مجال العمل لا تقل عن /5/ سنوات. 
-	يجب أن تكون المواد المستخدمة منتجة من قبل مصانع متخصصة ومحققة لكافة الاشتراطات المطلوبة 
-	يجب أن يقدم المتعهد التفاصيل المقترحة من قبل عدد من الخبراء في منجور الألمنيوم مع نماذج عن مقاطع الألمنيوم المقترح استعماله إضافة إلى عينات نموذجية وذلك على شكل مقطع ركني ( زاوية ) لا يقل عن 15×15سم تحفظ في الورشة بعد اعتمادها .
-	يقدم المتعهد نماذج عن مقطع متصالب وسطي للواجهات الزجاجية المستمرة ومقطع جانبي يبين طريقة تثبيتها بالإضافة إلى مقاطع بر وفيلات الفتحات إن وجدت مع كافة الإكسسوارات واللوازم والجوانات اللازمة .
-	على المتعهد تقديم نماذج عن المقاطع المعتمدة والمراد استخدامها .
-	إذا لم توافق الإدارة على النماذج المقترحة من قبل المتعهد يتوجب عليه أن يقدم تفصيلات ونماذج أخرى مع الدراسة اللازمة لها حتى تتم الموافقة عليها .
-	يحق للإدارة رفض أي عمل لا يتفق مع الشروط الفنية أو النماذج أو جودة الصنع أو التركيب وفي هذه الحالة يقع على عاتق المتعهد فك وإعادة تصنيع وتجميع القطع المرفوضة وإعادة تركيبها حتى يؤخذ موافقة مهندس الإدارة عليها .
-	ينبغي تنظيف المعدن جيدا قبل البدء بالتصنيع من القشرة الصناعية والصدأ والشحوم والأوساخ وأية مواد أخرى إضافية .
-	يتم تجميع البر وفيلات عند الزوايا بقصها بزاوية /45º/ أو حسب طريقة الجمع الخاصة بالبر وفيلات المستخدمة, و يتم القص بشكل آلي ولا يسمح إجراء أية عملية قص بالوسائل اليدوية, وينبغي أن تكون البر وفيلات بعد التجميع في مستوى واحد دون أي نتوءات أو بروزات عند الوصلات بحيث تظهر كأنها قطعة واحدة 
-	يتم تجميع مقاطع المنجور بواسطة البراغي وقطع الوصل على أن تكون هذه البراغي مخفية ولا يظهر منها شيء من طرفي النافذة أو الباب إلا في الحالات الإجبارية على أن تكون قطع الوصل مصنوعة من مواد لا تؤثر في الألمنيوم .
-	يجب أن تحدث الفتحات اللازمة لتصريف المياه المطرية. 
-	إن أخطاء التصنيع المقبولة والمسموحة لأبواب ونوافذ الألمنيوم لا تتعدى 2/10mm 
-	ينبغي حفظ عناصر الألمنيوم المصنع وحمايتها جيدا تحت سقف (غطاء) في موقع العمل وأن تنقل وتحمل وتخزن بعناية بحيث توضع فوق قوالب خشبية (طبالي) مرتفعة عن سطح الأرض بما لايقل عن 10cm مع مراعاة تجنب استخدام أغطية البلاستيك أو القماش السميك الذي لا يسمح بمرور الهواء كما يجب إزالة ورق التغليف المبلل فورا كما يجب أن توجه عناية خاصة لحماية السطوح, وإزالة العناصر المعطوبة من الموقع .
-	يتم تركيب بروفيلات المنجور بعد انتهاء أعمال الطينة وملابن الرخام و الحجر وبعد تركيب البلاط و البراطيش وبالتوافق مع أعمال الدهان والتشطيبات.
-	يتم تصنيع النوافذ والأبواب وفقا للمصورات والتفصيلات بعد تدقيق القياسات على الواقع المنفذ من البناء .
-	تركب النوافذ وأبواب الألمنيوم حسب التفصيلات المقترحة في المخططات، وتثبت بواسطة براغي خاصة أوأسافين معدنيةغير قابلة للصدأ, ويتم وضع الماستيك ما بين الألمنيوم والجدران .
-	يجب أن تكون النوافذ والأبواب والواجهات (سواتر و إكساء) مانعة تماما لنفوذ الماء والهواء والغبار ولا يحدث فيها أي ارتجاج أو اهتزاز بفعل الرياح والعواصف ويركب للأبواب والنوافذ سرائد من النيوبرين عند الوصلات الثابتة وسرائد ذات فراشي عند الوصلات المتحركة على أن تكون مؤمنة للشروط التالية :
1-	أن يكون تركيبها في المكان المعد لها سهل. 
2-	ألا تحول دون حركة الأجزاء المتحركة .
3-	أن تكون ذات مقاومة كافية للشد والخلع والهرس. 
4-	أن لا تصبح قابلة للالتصاق بتأثير الحرارة أو مع مرور الزمن. 
5-	أن يكون بالإمكان فكها واستبدالها بدون صعوبة. 
6-	أن تكون مقاومة لمواد التنظيف المستعملة عادة.
المادة -3- الحماية:
يجب أن تبقى جميع سطوح الألمنيوم والزجاج المنتهية محمية جيدا من الأعطاب والخدوش حتى موعد التسليم وعند إصابة هذه السطوح بالضرر يلتزم المتعهد على نفقته الخاصة وطبقا لتعليمات مهندس الإدارة الخطية بتبديل وإصلاح المقاطع والسطوح المتضررة ويبقى المتعهد مسؤولا بشكل كامل عن كون هذه الأعمال مطابقة عند انتهائها لكافة الشروط المطلوبة من حسن التقديم والتصنيع والتركيب والتنفيذ.
المادة -4- الاستلام والمراجعة:
على الجهة المشرفة القيام بالخطوات التالية عند الاستلام:
-	مراجعة مقاسات البروفيلات المستخدمة "عرض-ارتفاع- سمك" والتأكد من مطابقتها للرسومات المقدمة والعينات السابق اعتمادها.
-	مطابقة الخرداوات المركبة للعينات السابق اعتمادها والتأكد من كفاءة تشغيلها.
-	التـأكد من توازي إطارات الدرفات مع الإطارات الرئيسة للنوافذ.
-	التأكد من تساوي قطري كل درفة وكذلك قطري كل إطار.
-	التأكد من كفاءة تثبيت الإطارات الرئيسية للنوافذ.
-	التأكد من سمك الزجاج بقياس عينات عشوائية لكل نوع.
-	التأكد من سمك طبقة الأنودة لعينة عشوائية في أحد المعامل المتخصصة ومراعاة تجانس الألوان.
-	مراجعة مستلزمات الإحكام.
-	التأكد من تطابق حروف البروفيلات وسطوحها عند زوايا التجميع ووفقا للمواصفات المذكورة سابقا.
-	التأكد من عمل فتحات تصريف المياه.
-	مراجعة سهولة حركة الدرفات.
-	التأكد من سلامة البروفيلات واستوائها وخلوها من الخدوش و الالتواءات.
-	التأكد من نظافة المقاطع وخلوها من أي أثر للاعمال الاخرى وأي إشارات ترقيم أو أوساخ أو زيوت أو آثار الماستيك...
المادة -5- الحصر والقياس:
تقدر أعمال الألمنيوم للنوافذ والأبواب بالمتر المربع للمرتسم الشاقولي من أقصى إلى أقصى الكشف عرضا ومن أعلى الكشف حتى مستوى البلاط ارتفاعا . 
المادة -6- مشتملات السعر:
بالمتر المربع توريد وتركيب أبواب ونوافذ ألمنيوم بالمقاسات والأشكال واللون وفقا للتفصيلات المعمارية شاملا مقاطع الألمنيوم والمنخل والزجاج و الماستيك ووسائل التثبيت والاكسسوارات والجوانات واللوازم المعدنية الأخرى والتركيب والتنظيف والمخططات والتفصيلات التنفيذية اللازمة والنماذج المطلوبة واليد العاملة والرسوم والهوالك والأرباح وكل ما يلزم لأن يكون العمل منفذا بأفضل صورة وأحسن حال.


----------



## salih9 (5 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي الفاضل


----------



## احمد النونو (18 مايو 2009)

ربى يسعد ايامك اخى 
بارك الله بك 
تحياتى واحتراماتى


----------



## شادي11 (18 مايو 2009)

مشكور ادام الله عزك وزادك من علمه


----------



## التورنجي عصام (17 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجعلك خيرا للبشريه


----------



## mohamed2009 (17 سبتمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## إبن جبير (1 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لك على المعلومات المفيدة ، بارك الله فبك


----------



## chikhe (8 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على هذاالموصوع:75:


----------



## KHALIDDABABI (8 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور


----------



## arch_hamada (18 أغسطس 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*​


----------



## عبدالله قواريق (2 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور ع ها المعلومات الجيدة............. ولكن عندي سؤال
هل هناك مواصفات تقيد ابعاد درفة الالمنيوم عرض او ارتفاع
مثلا اكبر عرض 70 سم او اكبر ارتفاع 1 م مثلا !!!


----------



## ali ali aa (3 سبتمبر 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا لك اخي 
*


----------



## architect one (30 سبتمبر 2011)

الأخ عبدالله بارك الله بك وشكراً لمرورك :
كما تعلم فإن أعمال الألمنيوم عبارة عن تجميع لمقاطع الألمنيوم ويجب أن لا تكون الأبعاد كبيرة وذلك لكي لا يتم تهديل المقطع بعد فترة من الإستخدام نتيجة ثقل النافذة أو الباب حتى لو تم زيادة عدد المفصلات الحاملة وكذلك زيادة عدد الحشوات للباب يؤدي الى ضعف الباب نتيجة تخلخله بعد فترة من الإ


----------



## architect one (30 سبتمبر 2011)

الأخ علي علي بارك الله بك وشكراً لمرورك.


----------

